# Windows 10 won't detect my second monitor



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

i have a Samsung laptop and I have a Samsung digital tv hooked up via hdmi but Windows 10 won't recognize it. The amd catalyst recognizes it. What do I need to do?
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

often the F keys , will select how to display the screen 
via the laptop or via HDMI 
do you have an F key with an image of a screen ?

Whats the exact model of the Laptop


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

The f keys won't work it is an AMD-A4-4300M APU with Radeon TM HD


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks the the CPU 
I need the PC model


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> thanks the the CPU
> I need the PC model


I think it is a NP365E5C


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at page 54 & page 108 in this manual 
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201408/20140829115137641/Win8_Manual_eng.pdf


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

Those instructions on 108 are for windows 8 and there is nothing similar in windows 10 and page 54 didn't fix it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Those instructions on 108 are for windows 8 and there is nothing similar in windows 10


what happens when you right click the desktop > graphic properties

sounds like the graphics has not worked with windows 10

did you upgrade to W10 or did the PC come with W10?


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

all that comes up when I right click display settings and personalize there is no graphics
I was on windows 8 and upgraded to windows 10


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

rabbit75 said:


> all that comes up when I right click display settings and personalize there is no graphics
> I was on windows 8 and upgraded to windows 10


ok when I clicked on display right now it has monitor 1 and 2 but 2 is grayed out? and it doesn't detect it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on the windows logo - bottom left 
right click 
device manager
click on 
display adapter

whats listed ?


AMD Radeon™ HD 7640G Graphics


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> on the windows logo - bottom left
> right click
> device manager
> click on
> ...


AMD RADEON HD 7420G


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a windows 10 64bit driver for 7000 series 
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
theres also a 32bit version


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

i downloaded all the drivers from the site and it still doesn't detect my second monitor. is it possible for us to do a screen share so you can access my computer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> is it possible for us to do a screen share so you can access my computer?


 No, its against the rules here and also for your safety
https://forums.techguy.org/help/rules/


> *Keep Support in the Forums*
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums and not allow assistance be given via email or private message. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that any potential harmful advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue(s). If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service. Also, due to the risks involved, we also do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers.


----------



## rabbit75 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you have any other suggestions about the monitor?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not sure what else to suggest - out of ideas - as I know people are having issues with graphics after updating to W10 
hopefully other members may have further suggestions


----------

